# Rhona still missing



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This is tragic.

Added to the worry is the article in Dogs Today this month where someone's beloved pet went through rescue and was rehomed even though it was microchipped. They finally got it back when the new owners tried to re register the microchip.

Rhona was not wearing a collar when she went missing.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This dog could be anywhere as she was picked up in North Norfolk which is quite touristy.

Someone on holiday may have taken pity on her. They could have put her into rescue and she could have been quite innocently rehomed.

I implore everyone to take a look at her picture attached and keep an eye out for her.

If you think you spot her then just contact Dog Lost who will pass it on to her distraught owners.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Aw, she's gorgeous. Hope she gets found soon.

D


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you Dannimac and yes you are right she is georgous and that is why the people who picked her up may have decided to keep her.

So if you see someone walking a dog like her please approach and ask where they got her (in a friendly way of course).


----------

